# Need Ideas!!and Help



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Im Getting Ready To Start My Setup For My First Planted Tank. I Wanted To Get Some Advice And See What All The Experts Think. I Have A 36gal. Bowfront Tank With A Marineland C-220 Canister Filter, And For Lighting I Have A 30'' 2x65w Coralife Freshwater Aqua Light Cf Hood(2x6700k). For Co2 I Bought A Turbo C02 Bio-system. And Last, I Have Eco-complete Plant Substrate. What Do Ya Think? Do I Have Enough To Start A Planted Tank? Suggestions Would Be Very Apprieated


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Sure, why not? 

Seems like you have everything needed; good substrate, nice tank, filtration, and some CO2. The lights might not be strong enough to grow some of your more common foreground plants, but you can use Marselia Minuta without a problem. It is pretty common, and a great carpet foreground plant!!! Otherwise, your lighting should be adaquet enough to grow a nice variety of stems, crypts, swords, vals, sags, pretty much anything except some of the HIGH LIGHT loving red plants or tonia/erio species. For that, you almost have to have power compact fluorescent lighting, metal halides, or HO T5's (possibly T8's would work).

Keep us posted with your progress, and feel free to ask any questions you might have!!!! Good luck, and have fun! WELCOME TO APC!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you can afford it, get a pressurized CO2 system before you start the tank. You will have too much light to avoid algae problems if you allow the concentration of CO2 in the water to fluctuate from day to day, and that DIY type CO2 generator will not be able to maintain a constant supply of CO2, nor probably enough CO2. It will cost $150 or more to set up a good pressurized CO2 system, but you will never regret it. (Assuming you can afford to go that way now.)


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the replys donald and hoppy. ive been researching a lil more and trying to get ideas on layouts. im thinking of a few cool rocks and just growing forground(glosstigma and hairgrass maybe a few more smaller plants ). Do u guys think i have enough light(two 65w daylight 6700k )? and will my turbo c02 system work for now?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

130 watts for 36 gallons is 3.6 watts per gallon - that's enough to grow almost every aquatic plant known! The CO2 system is the questionable part. That is just DIY CO2, using manufactured parts and packaged chemicals. It will produce a varying amount of CO2 as the alcohol level builds up in the container. This causes the amount of CO2 in the tank water to drop day after day, until you recharge it with fresh solution. When the amount of CO2 in the water drops that way it can cause algae to start growing, and with 3.6 watts per gallon the algae will grow very well, very fast, once it starts. That is why you need to use either a better CO2 suppy, which means a pressurized CO2 system, or less light.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What Hoppy said.

You almost have enough with just one light on.

You might want to play with a mid day blast and have only one bulb on all day and turn the other one on just for about 3 hours in the middle of that time.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks hoppy. i dont really know much about c02, is there website where i can get everything i need for c02. do i have to refill it all the time? how does it work? can i find anything for 100$ or under? and what do you think of my foreground plant idea.All the insight is apreciated.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Read about it on this site www.rexgrigg.com
This link specifically
http://www.rexgrigg.com/co2.htm

You can get it there or other places like www.aquabuys.com has reasonable packages (don't get the tank, just go to a local weld shop to buy / rent one from them).

www.drfostersmith.com also has some good packages, again, don't get the one with the tank, it is too much money and it won't be full, you will still have to go to a local weld shop or fire extinguisher or home brew shop to get it filled.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

how often do u have to get it filled? and which one exactly would u suggest?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

1- Well, that depends on what sized Co2 tank you get.
They come all the way down in 2.5lb, go to 5lb, 10lb, 20lb and bigger, most go with 5 to 10, 20lb on large tanks and bigger then that won't fit under any stand.

2- That depends, Rex sells a very good one with top quality parts, but cost a bunch of money to get up and running.
If you want to go for lower cost but still get something pretty good,
I would suggest this package, but you might want to upgrade the tube to a Co2 resistant tube, this will wear down over time, not like days or weeks, but 6 months to a year. Many on this site sell the Co2 tube for about $.75 per foot.
This price is very hard to beat.
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...o2_kit_basic&Category_Code=i2&Product_Count=0


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks alot again goal. with that basic c02 injection system from aquabuys what else is needed to get it up and running?just the c02 tank? i wanted to show u a pic of the layout i am looking to do. im pretty sure its dwarf hairgrass for the foreground.i also have a freshwater bronze puffer fish in my current freshwater tank(not planted) who is actually very peacefull for a puffer and i really dont wanna get rid of him. how will he do in a planted tank?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The Co2 tank first and then some co2 proof tube, that silicone tube is not really what should be sold with this package, but it is so cheap, the package, you just live with having to get your own.
Now this tube will work for a few weeks, maybe two months, but you should really replace it.

I have dwarf puffers in community planted tanks, they are great because they keep the snails at bay, but I don't have any experience with the puffer you have.
My gut tells me it will be fine, but my gut sometimes tells me to eat chili cheese fries and and sometimes it tells me to add hundreds of jalapino's to my nachos and the rest of me regrets it later:-D


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

i dnt know about getting co2 now cause no one around here sells it that i know of. but if i do end up getting it somewhere what do u guys think about having only foreground plants and a few big rocks to let them grow on? like glosso, hairgrass etc.


----------



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone else have any input on the turbo co2 system for a 36g tank? will it be ok if i stay up to date on the refills?


----------

